# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  परछाइयाँ  / साहिर लुधियानवी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

जवान रात के सीने पे दूधिया आँचल
मचल रहा है किसी ख्वाबे-मरमरीं की तरह
हसीन फूल, हसीं पत्तियाँ, हसीं शाखें
लचक रही हैं किसी जिस्मे-नाज़नीं की तरह
फ़िज़ा में घुल से गए हैं उफ़क के नर्म खुतूत
ज़मीं हसीन है, ख्वाबों की सरज़मीं की तरह
  तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उ��*रतीं हैं

क��*ी गुमान की सूरत क��*ी यकीं की तरह
वे पेड़ जिन के तले हम पनाह लेते थे
खड़े हैं आज ��*ी साकित किसी अमीं की तरह
इन्हीं के साए में फिर आज दो धड़कते दिल
खामोश हो��*ों से कुछ कहने-सुनने आए हैं
न जाने कितनी कशाकश से कितनी काविश से
ये सोते-जागते लमहे चुराके लाए हैं
यही फ़िज़ा थी, यही रुत, यही ज़माना था
यहीं से हमने मुहब्बत की इब्तिदा की थी
धड़कते दिल से लरज़ती हुई निगाहों से
हुजूरे-ग़ैब में नन्हीं सी इल्तिजा की थी
कि आरज़ू के कंवल खिल के फूल हो जायें
दिलो-नज़र की दुआयें कबूल हो जायें
  तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उ��*रती हैं

तुम आ रही हो ज़माने की आँख से बचकर
नज़र झुकाये हुए और बदन चुराए हुए
खुद अपने कदमों की आहट से, झेंपती, डरती,
खुद अपने साये की जुंबिश से खौफ खाए हुए
  तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उ��*रती हैं




sahir ludhianvi apne filmi geeto ke liye prasidh rahe hai 
ek sundar ek geet unhone likhe hai, inki ghazal bhi bhut prasidh rahihai 

Sahir Ludhianvi is the pen name of Abdul Hayee who is popularly known as Sahir. Sahir was an Indian poet and film lyricist who wrote in the Hindi and Urdu languages. His work influenced Indian cinema, in particular Bollywood film.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रवाँ है छोटी-सी कश्ती हवाओं के रुख पर
नदी के साज़ पे मल्लाह गीत गाता है
तुम्हारा जिस्म हर इक लहर के झकोले से
मेरी खुली हुई बाहों में झूल जाता है
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

मैं फूल टाँक रहा हूँ तुम्हारे जूड़े में
तुम्हारी आँख मुसर्रत से झुकती जाती है
न जाने आज मैं क्या बात कहने वाला हूँ
ज़बान खुश्क है आवाज़ रुकती जाती है
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

मेरे गले में तुम्हारी गुदाज़ बाहें हैं
तुम्हारे होठों पे मेरे लबों के साये हैं
मुझे यकीं है कि हम अब कभी न बिछड़ेंगे
तुम्हें गुमान है कि हम मिलके भी पराये हैं।
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

मेरे पलंग पे बिखरी हुई किताबों को,
अदाए-अज्ज़ो-करम से उठ रही हो तुम
सुहाग-रात जो ढोलक पे गाये जाते हैं,
दबे सुरों में वही गीत गा रही हो तुम
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

वे लमहे कितने दिलकश थे वे घड़ियाँ कितनी प्यारी थीं,
वे सहरे कितने नाज़ुक थे वे लड़ियाँ कितनी प्यारी थीं

बस्ती को हर-एक शादाब गली, रुवाबों का जज़ीरा थी गोया
हर मौजे-नफ़स, हर मौजे सबा, नग़्मों का ज़खीरा थी गोया

नागाह लहकते खेतों से टापों की सदायें आने लगीं
बारूद की बोझल बू लेकर पच्छम से हवायें आने लगीं

तामीर के रोशन चेहरे पर तखरीब का बादल फैल गया
हर गाँव में वहशत नाच उठी, हर शहर में जंगल फैल गया

मग़रिब के मुहज़्ज़ब मुल्कों से कुछ खाकी वर्दी-पोश आये
इठलाते हुए मग़रूर आये, लहराते हुए मदहोश आये

खामोश ज़मीं के सीने में, खैमों की तनाबें गड़ने लगीं
मक्खन-सी मुलायम राहों पर बूटों की खराशें पड़ने लगीं

फौजों के भयानक बैंड तले चर्खों की सदायें डूब गईं
जीपों की सुलगती धूल तले फूलों की क़बायें डूब गईं

इनसान की कीमत गिरने लगी, अजनास के भाओ चढ़ने लगे
चौपाल की रौनक घटने लगी, भरती के दफ़ातर बढ़ने लगे

बस्ती के सजीले शोख जवाँ, बन-बन के सिपाही जाने लगे
जिस राह से कम ही लौट सके उस राह पे राही जाने लगे

इन जाने वाले दस्तों में ग़ैरत भी गई, बरनाई भी
माओं के जवां बेटे भी गये बहनों के चहेते भाई भी

बस्ती पे उदासी छाने लगी, मेलों की बहारें ख़त्म हुई
आमों की लचकती शाखों से झूलों की कतारें ख़त्म हुई

धूल उड़ने लगी बाज़ारों में, भूख उगने लगी खलियानों में
हर चीज़ दुकानों से उठकर, रूपोश हुई तहखानों में

बदहाल घरों की बदहाली, बढ़ते-बढ़ते जंजाल बनी
महँगाई बढ़कर काल बनी, सारी बस्ती कंगाल बनी

चरवाहियाँ रस्ता भूल गईं, पनहारियाँ पनघट छोड़ गईं
कितनी ही कंवारी अबलायें, माँ-बाप की चौखट छोड़ गईं

इफ़लास-ज़दा दहकानों के हल-बैल बिके, खलियान बिके
जीने की तमन्ना के हाथों, जीने ही के सब सामान बिके

कुछ भी न रहा जब बिकने को जिस्मों की तिजारत होने लगी
ख़लवत में भी जो ममनूअ थी वह जलवत में जसारत होने लगी
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तुम आ रही हो सरे-आम बाल बिखराये हुये
हज़ार गोना मलामत का बार उठाये हुए
हवस-परस्त निगाहों की चीरा-दस्ती से
बदन की झेंपती उरियानियाँ छिपाए हुए
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

मैं शहर जाके हर इक दर में झाँक आया हूँ
किसी जगह मेरी मेहनत का मोल मिल न सका
सितमगरों के सियासी क़मारखाने में
अलम-नसीब फ़िरासत का मोल मिल न सका
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

तुम्हारे घर में क़यामत का शोर बर्पा है
महाज़े-जंग से हरकारा तार लाया है
कि जिसका ज़िक्र तुम्हें ज़िन्दगी से प्यारा था
वह भाई 'नर्ग़ा-ए-दुश्मन' में काम आया है
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

हर एक गाम पे बदनामियों का जमघट है
हर एक मोड़ पे रुसवाइयों के मेले हैं
न दोस्ती, न तकल्लुफ, न दिलबरी, न ख़ुलूस
किसी का कोई नहीं आज सब अकेले हैं
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

वह रहगुज़र जो मेरे दिल की तरह सूनी है
न जाने तुमको कहाँ ले के जाने वाली है
तुम्हें खरीद रहे हैं ज़मीर के कातिल
उफ़क पे खूने-तमन्नाए-दिल की लाली है
तसव्वुरात की परछाइयाँ उभरती हैं

सूरज के लहू में लिथड़ी हुई वह शाम है अब तक याद मुझे
चाहत के सुनहरे ख़्वाबों का अंजाम है अब तक याद मुझे

उस शाम मुझे मालूम हुआ खेतों की तरह इस दुनियाँ में
सहमी हुई दोशीज़ाओं की मुसकान भी बेची जाती है

उस शाम मुझे मालूम हुआ, इस कारगहे-ज़रदारी में
दो भोली-भाली रूहों की पहचान भी बेची जाती है

उस शाम मुझे मालूम हुआ जब बाप की खेती छिन जाये
ममता के सुनहरे ख्वाबों की अनमोल निशानी बिकती है

उस शाम मुझे मालूम हुआ, जब भाई जंग में काम आये
सरमाए के कहबाख़ाने में बहनों की जवानी बिकती है

सूरज के लहू में लिथड़ी हुई वह शाम है अब तक याद मुझे
चाहत के सुनहरे ख्वाबों का अंजाम है अब तक याद मुझे

तुम आज ह्ज़ारों मील यहाँ से दूर कहीं तनहाई में
या बज़्मे-तरब आराई में
मेरे सपने बुनती होगी बैठी आग़ोश पराई में।

और मैं सीने में ग़म लेकर दिन-रात मशक्कत करता हूँ,
जीने की खातिर मरता हूँ,
अपने फ़न को रुसवा करके अग़ियार का दामन भरता हूँ।

मजबूर हूँ मैं, मजबूर हो तुम, मजबूर यह दुनिया सारी है,
तन का दुख मन पर भारी है,
इस दौरे में जीने की कीमत या दारो-रसन या ख्वारी है।

मैं दारो-रसन तक जा न सका, तुम जहद की हद तक आ न सकीं
चाहा तो मगर अपना न सकीं
हम तुम दो ऐसी रूहें हैं जो मंज़िले-तस्कीं पा न सकीं।

जीने को जिये जाते हैं मगर, साँसों में चितायें जलती हैं,

खामोश वफ़ायें जलती हैं,
संगीन हक़ायक़-ज़ारों में, ख्वाबों की रिदाएँ जलती हैं।

और आज इन पेड़ों के नीचे फिर दो साये लहराये हैं,
फिर दो दिल मिलने आए हैं,
फिर मौत की आंधी उट्ठी है, फिर जंग के बादल छाये हैं,

मैं सोच रहा हूँ इनका भी अपनी ही तरह अंजाम न हो,
इनका भी जुनू बदनाम न हो,
इनके भी मुकद्दर में लिखी इक खून में लिथड़ी शाम न हो॥

सूरज के लहू में लिथड़ी हुई वह शाम है अब तक याद मुझे
चाहत के सुनहरे ख्वाबों का अंजाम है अब तक याद मुझे॥

हमारा प्यार हवादिस की ताब ला न सका,
मगर इन्हें तो मुरादों की रात मिल जाये।

हमें तो कश्मकशे-मर्गे-बेअमा ही मिली,
इन्हें तो झूमती गाती हयात मिल जाये॥

बहुत दिनों से है यह मश्ग़ला सियासत का,
कि जब जवान हों बच्चे तो क़त्ल हो जायें।

बहुत दिनों से है यह ख़ब्त हुक्मरानों का,
कि दूर-दूर के मुल्कों में क़हत बो जायें॥

बहुत दिनों से जवानी के ख्वाब वीराँ हैं,
बहुत दिनों से मुहब्बत पनाह ढूँढती है।

बहुत दिनों में सितम-दीद शाहराहों में,
निगारे-ज़ीस्त की इस्मत पनाह ढूँढ़ती है॥

चलो कि आज सभी पायमाल रूहों से,
कहें कि अपने हर-इक ज़ख्म को जवाँ कर लें।

हमारा राज़, हमारा नहीं सभी का है,
चलो कि सारे ज़माने को राज़दाँ कर लें॥

चलो कि चल के सियासी मुकामिरों से कहें,
कि हम को जंगो-जदल के चलन से नफ़रत है।

जिसे लहू के सिवा कोई रंग रास न आये,
हमें हयात के उस पैरहन से नफ़रत है॥

कहो कि अब कोई कातिल अगर इधर आया,
तो हर कदम पे ज़मीं तंग होती जायेगी।

हर एक मौजे हवा रुख बदल के झपटेगी,
हर एक शाख रगे-संग होती जायेगी॥

उठो कि आज हर इक जंगजू से कह दें,
कि हमको काम की खातिर कलों की हाजत है।

हमें किसी की ज़मीं छीनने का शौक नहीं,
हमें तो अपनी ज़मीं पर हलों की हाजत है॥

कहो कि अब कोई ताजिर इधर का रुख न करे,
अब इस जा कोई कंवारी न बेची जाएगी।

ये खेत जाग पड़े, उठ खड़ी हुई फ़सलें,
अब इस जगह कोई क्यारी न बेची जायेगी॥

यह सर ज़मीन है गौतम की और नानक की,
इस अर्ज़े-पाक पे वहशी न चल सकेंगे कभी।

हमारा खून अमानत है नस्ले-नौ के लिए,
हमारे खून पे लश्कर न पल सकेंगे कभी॥

कहो कि आज भी हम सब अगर खामोश रहे,
तो इस दमकते हुए खाकदाँ की खैर नहीं।

जुनूँ की ढाली हुई ऐटमी बलाओं से,
ज़मीं की खैर नहीं आसमाँ की खैर नहीं॥

गुज़श्ता जंग में घर ही जले मगर इस बार,
अजब नहीं कि ये तनहाइयाँ भी जल जायें।

गुज़श्ता जंग में पैकर जले मगर इस बार,
अजब नहीं कि ये परछाइयाँ भी जल जायें॥

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ख़ून अपना हो या पराया हो
नस्ले-आदम का ख़ून है आख़िर
जंग मग़रिब में हो कि मशरिक में
अमने आलम का ख़ून है आख़िर

बम घरों पर गिरें कि सरहद पर
रूहे-तामीर ज़ख़्म खाती है
खेत अपने जलें या औरों के
ज़ीस्त फ़ाक़ों से तिलमिलाती है

टैंक आगे बढें कि पीछे हटें
कोख धरती की बाँझ होती है
फ़तह का जश्न हो कि हार का सोग
जिंदगी मय्यतों पे रोती है

इसलिए ऐ शरीफ इंसानो
जंग टलती रहे तो बेहतर है
आप और हम सभी के आँगन में
शमा जलती रहे तो बेहतर है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हर चीज़ ज़माने की जहाँ पर थी वहीं है,
एक तू ही नहीं है

नज़रें भी वही और नज़ारे भी वही हैं
ख़ामोश फ़ज़ाओं के इशारे भी वही हैं
कहने को तो सब कुछ है, मगर कुछ भी नहीं है

हर अश्क में खोई हुई ख़ुशियों की झलक है
हर साँस में बीती हुई घड़ियों की कसक है
तू चाहे कहीं भी हो, तेरा दर्द यहीं है

हसरत नहीं, अरमान नहीं, आस नहीं है
यादों के सिवा कुछ भी मेरे पास नहीं है
यादें भी रहें या न रहें किसको यक़ीं है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सांझ की लाली सुलग-सुलग कर बन गई काली धूल

आए न बालम बेदर्दी मैं चुनती रह गई फूल


रैन भई, बोझल अंखियन में चुभने लागे तारे

देस में मैं परदेसन हो गई जब से पिया सिधारे


पिछले पहर जब ओस पड़ी और ठन्डी पवन चली

हर करवट अंगारे बिछ गए सूनी सेज जली


दीप बुझे सन्नाटा टूटा बाजा भंवर का शंख

बैरन पवन उड़ा कर ले गई परवानों के पंख

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ज़िन्दगी से उन्स है, हुस्न से लगाव है

धड़कनों में आज भी इश्क़ का अलाव है

दिल अभी बुझा नहीं, रंग भर रहा हूँ मैं

ख़ाक-ए-हयात में, आज भी हूँ मुनहमिक1

फ़िक्र-ए-कायनात में ग़म अभी लुटा नहीं

हर्फ़-ए-हक़ अज़ीज़ है, ज़ुल्म नागवार है

अहद-ए-नौ से आज भी अहद उसतवार2 है

मैं अभी मरा नहीं

1 मुनमहिक=संलग्न; 2 उसतवार=पुष्ट

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सदियों से इन्सान यह सुनता आया है
दुख की धूप के आगे सुख का साया है

हम को इन सस्ती ख़ुशियों का लोभ न दो
हम ने सोच समझ कर ग़म अपनाया है

झूठ तो कातिल ठहरा उसका क्या रोना
सच ने भी इन्सां का ख़ून बहाया है

पैदाइश के दिन से मौत की ज़द में हैं
इस मक़तल में कौन हमें ले आया है

अव्वल-अव्वल जिस दिल ने बरबाद किया
आख़िर-आख़िर वो दिल ही काम आया है

उतने दिन अहसान किया दीवानों पर
जितने दिन लोगों ने साथ निभाया है

----------

